# First ND trip!!



## Kuchiebangbang (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,

First time on the forum, and there is a lot of great info available on here. Great work Chris!!

Anyway, a few buddies and I are heading up to North Central ND the weekend of Oct. 22,23 and 24th. My question is what are the ponds like? Where should we hunt? Any special gear to pack?

First question, what are the ponds like? What I am asking is, here in MN the ponds we hunt are usually to muddy or too deep to wade. We have to hunt out of canoe or small duck boat.

Secondly I understand your not giving me your honey holes to hunt, but what I meant was, do we look for water to hunt, or concentrate on fields. Obviously we are going to spend some time scouting, just looking for thoughts and opinions.

Any other tips, suggestions, are always appreciated. Just super excited to come enjoy your land and some of your ducks/geese. Thought I would get some threads going.

Good luck on your opener.

Happy Hunting :sniper:


----------



## Hefty (Feb 26, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt to bring a small duck boat. Definatly bring waders. With all the rain we are getting there will be oportunity for both. Also field hunting is a good way to go also. As wet as it is I don't recommend driving in fields though. You will rut them up and irritate the landowner.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great area, good luck. Oh yeah what are hunting?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I am guessing that you will be hunting ducks from the sounds of things. I have had some superb duck hunts in the north central region. They have been linked one way or other to the fields. Some have been in the stubble, especially peas. Small pothole water in the fields have provided some great hunts. These small temporary wet spots should be holding water this year. These sometimes provide great activity when the wind is blowing and the ducks don't feel like flying all the way back to the roost. Good luck and enjoy your first trip, it's a new adventure for sure.


----------



## Kuchiebangbang (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. One other question I've got is about land out there. If it is not posted it is fair game?? That is what I have heard.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

If its not posted, it's open to use. But you have to look hard for signs sometimes... It's nice to ask, but usually a lot more work than a NR or even resident is capable of. I've found if the ground isn't posted, guys don't care who's hunting it. Those who don't want guys on their land, post it. But don't take advantage of it... Leave it better than you found it if possible...


----------



## Chief88 (Oct 21, 2010)

Im a mn boy also and am heading out there for the first time over the following weekend as you. where you goin about?


----------



## Kuchiebangbang (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Chief,

We were around the Starkweather, Cando area. Had a good hunt for our first time up there. Definately would have liked to spend more than 3 days there to do more scouting. We did find a flooded bean field that was amazing, and was one of the best hunts I have ever had.

Good Luck


----------



## Chief88 (Oct 21, 2010)

Went out about 40 miles east of devils lake. Shot some birds but pretty slow. Seen a decent amout of birds but so much water around and the weather being so nice up in canada it just wasnt in our favor. haha more of a learning experience for years to come i guess.


----------

